

How to make more money - thinkingserious
http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2009/05/14/how-to-make-more-money/

======
paulbaumgart
Most of the time when people here denounce an article as substance-free
drivel, I think they're being too critical and maybe a little arrogant.

But this time, let me be the first to say outright: don't bother with this
one. The triteness will make you sad.

------
tezza
_Aiiyyeee!!_ "6. Build Your Personal Brand"

Whilst the other steps[1] can be done privately, without annoying anyone,
_Personal Branding_ by definition is about enforcing your success on other
people.

"Personal Branding" can lead to an instant NO for positions. You are pigeon
holing _yourself_ and people may have bad experiences with that pigeon hole.

\----

[1] They seem to be of the garden variety "Work hard and focus on results"
advice. Note, they give no advice on how to enjoy life

~~~
modoc
I'm not sure I follow. I've built what I consider a personal brand as an ATG
expert. I'm not "enforcing my success" on other people, I've simply built a
site, blog, forum posts, cross links, etc... that establish my public presence
as an experienced ATG architect. If you Google for things like "ATG
performance" or "ATG security" my site/posts are some of the first results. If
you google for my name you find a cohesive, professional, public persona. I
want people to associate my name with ATG professional, and vice versa.

~~~
tezza
Hi modoc, please humour me with using your username to elaborate on a
fictional and over the top Personally Branded Modooc,

Personal Branding goes beyond what used to be called simply _Expertise_ . To
prove expertise one used to have a body of work reinforced by a portfolio of
articles and recommendations.

Personal Branding advocates having a specific Modoc(TM) Way.

\---

 _Personally Branded_ :: The Modoc(tm) Way of deploying ATG systems is far
superior to the rest. Have confidence that if you partner with Modoc(tm) your
ATG worrieswill disappear

 _Expertise_ :: Hi, my name is Modoc. You called me regarding some help with
your ATG project. I see you saw some of my work on my blog. How can I help you
with your project?

~~~
modoc
I guess we're using different definitions of "personal branding".

------
swolchok
This reads like the MBA-speak version of "make things people want".

------
Gupie
"Your income depends on the social value of your work" - so it's gongs all
round to drug dealers!

------
Hexstream
Deliberate practice needs to be grueling? I guess I've been doing it wrong.

------
zaidf
All he had to do was point to the big-ass adsense unit.

